# Yugo sks accurate?



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

are they accurate? What would be a good deal on one that is in ok condition?


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have one, I bought it a year ago for I believe 109.00. Accuracy wise it is about what I would expect, 4-5niches with el-cheapo Wolf or Silver Bear ammo. I don't know if it would shoot any better or not with better ammo, I haven't really tried. My guess would be that mine in particular wouldn't shoot better than 3in or so with the best handloads. I guess it just depends on what you want it for. Mine shoots roughly as accurate as I do off hand, so I feel that it is fine for plinking. If it shot much worse I wouldn't probably like it as I don't like my misses to be the fault of the equipment, if I miss I want it to be attributed to me so that I can learn from my mistakes. Around here I have seen them from anywhere from 99.00 dollars to 150.00 dollars mainly depending on how clean they are. I think that they are an excellent choice for plinking, but if I was looking for a cheap hunting rifle I would probably look at a surplus bolt action chambered in 7.62-54 or 6.5-55 as the ones I have used have been a little more accurate as well as the round is a liitle stouter. I guess it would make a decent cheap deer rifle if used with good ammo (not mil-surp FMJ) out to 200 yards or so.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

You can get one in excellent cond. for $150+ shipping if you have a C&R Lic., of you can get a new one for $170+ shipping. I have a nice Norinco SKS from Factory 26 made in 1987 but I'd have to get $250+ shipping on it because they've not imported em' since '94 so it's somewhat collectable. 
:beer:


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry TN-Frank, just saw the reason for OP. In that case it is the best rifle I've ever owned, groups under an inch at a mile and I would pay upwards of 5,000.00 fir it. :wink: :wink: :beer:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

natemil373 said:


> Sorry TN-Frank, just saw the reason for OP. In that case it is the best rifle I've ever owned, groups under an inch at a mile and I would pay upwards of 5,000.00 fir it. :wink: :wink: :beer:


LOL,???? :-?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

It's still an absolute mystery to me why folks buy these cheap, innacurate, third world pieces of junk designed solely to kill people.

Because of the intended purpose (hitting somewhere on a human sized target out to 200-250 yards), they are not designed to be accurate as a hunting rifle needs to be. If you get 4-5 inch groups from a rest at 100 yards, you're doing about as well as this rifle is designed to do, at that's nowhere near good enough for hunting.

Do yourself a favor. If you want an inexpensive short-medium range hunting rifle, go get a Marlin 336 in 30-30. It's far more accurate, has comparable ballistics, about 500 times better quality, and backed by a factory warranty...


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Terminator-I for one buy these 3rd world pieces of junk for two reasons

1. They intrigue me as I am very interested in collecting all firearms, especially ones designed for warfare.

2. They will satisfy my craving for a new gun when money is tight, and I am usually fiending over one gun or another.

They will work fine for hunting as long as you work within there limitations. A rifle that goups at 4in at 100 yards will only be a max of 4in off of point of aim in any direction at 200 yards. This is plenty of accuracy to take out a deer, provided that all other factors (bullet selection, shot placement) are given consideration. I will give you that they are not the best weapons to use, but for someone on a budget they can be adequate.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

"It's still an absolute mystery to me why folks buy these cheap, innacurate, third world pieces of junk designed solely to kill people."

Dang, I didn't know we had Ted Kennedy on the boards,LOL. That's the exact reason that the Anti-gunners gave for the AWB of '94, glad that's over with. 
First off, ALL firearms are designed to Kill People or anything else that they're pointed at. You think your Remington 700 or Ruger bolt guns are exempt, WRONG, they're both derived from the '98 Mauser, a rifle that was desigined to Kill People so get off of your high horse and come on back down to earth with the rest of us, we'd love to have you here, on the "Pro-Gun" side with us. 
I like buying "3rd World Pieces of Crap" because first and fore most I LOVE History and most of these guns reek of history. Second off, I have a C&R Lic. so I can get em' for wholesale price and shipped right to my door. And Thrid, they just plain work. They're durable and easy to take care of. 
I have an SKS at the moment, it's a nice gun, I'd love a nice lever gun but not for the reasons that you sighted, it's because I like the feel of a nice lever gun and the history(Western Junkie, checkin' in.LOL). People own firearms for different reasons, that's why there's so many different kinds. To each his own. If you want a good, reliable deer rifle that'll work out to 100 yrds. or so then an SKS is ok for the money.


----------

